#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  Rise of ISIS: A Threat We Cant Ignore

## Han Ah kwang

2014 | ISBN: 1501105132 | English | 144 pages | EPUB



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Howard Books Rise of ISIS: A Threat We Cant Ignore will debut at No. 3 on the New York Times Oct. 3 e-book nonfiction list and at No. 8 on the combined e-book and print nonfiction list, according to Jay Sekulow, who wrote the book with Jordan Sekulow, Robert Ash and David French.

The books placement on the combined list is amazing, wrote Jay Sekulow on the American Center for Law and Justice website. Since the paperback doesnt come out until Octoberand since pre-orders dont count in the listthat placement is based on e-book sales alone.

Sekulow called the charting a tremendous development in our fight to explain to Americaand Americas leadersthe true nature of the jihadist threat and outline a response that can work.

Even as our administration persists in its airpower-only approach, there are already signs that it is faltering, with ISIS maintaining its iron grip in northern and western Iraq, he added. The administration has committed America to a years-long fight, but years of half-measures wont defeat our enemy.See More: Rise of ISIS: A Threat We Cant Ignore

----------

